# Canada Fly In suggestions



## Milbo

I have a friend and her son who want to do a Canadian fly-in trip this summer for pike and walleye. Any suggestions for places to go in Ontario? She wants cabins not tents. Thanks:fish2:


----------



## REG

PM sent.


----------



## stickman1978

Air Ivanhoe


----------



## skidooboy

personally i wouldnt fly in, i would take a smaller boat set up (14-16 foot), and have options for multiple lakes. the one thing with fly in... if the fishing sucks, you are stuck on one lake. if you take your own, you can fish any number of lakes for different species each day. lots of lake north of the soo with smaller communities offering cabin rentals, bed and breakfasts ect... been doing this ourselves for about 15 years. 

if they really want a fly in, or train ride into a wilderness experience....

esnagi lake north of wawa, train ride into the lake or fly in from white river or wawa.
kabinakigami fly in from wawa
oba lake, http://www.tatnallcamp.com/ train ride out of the soo.
nagagami lake http://www.kayveelodge.com/ (fly out of hornepayne)

Ski


----------



## FishHound58

Fish the finest! Try Kaby Lodge on Lake Kabinakagami, fly in out of Wawa. Tom and Michele are fantastic hosts and the lake is absolute full of walleye, pike, whitefish and perch. Occasional moose, bear, wolf and fox sightings are common! Craig cooks up a great mess in the main lodge, the staff is friendly and helpful. I've been visiting for 6 years and can't wait to get back! 

http://www.fishthefinest.com/

Bret 

using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Where's the FISH?

PK Resorts out of Hornepayne can't be beat!  Two lakes to choose from, all the pike and walleye you can reel in. Plus perch and whitefish. For the money, you can't find a better place. Paul and Karen and their staff will treat you right!


----------



## Milbo

Thanks for the good info, I'll pass it on to my friend.


----------



## swaprat

FishHound58 said:


> Fish the finest! Try Kaby Lodge on Lake Kabinakagami, fly in out of Wawa. Tom and Michele are fantastic hosts and the lake is absolute full of walleye, pike, whitefish and perch. Occasional moose, bear, wolf and fox sightings are common! Craig cooks up a great mess in the main lodge, the staff is friendly and helpful. I've been visiting for 6 years and can't wait to get back!
> 
> http://www.fishthefinest.com/
> 
> Bret
> 
> using Outdoor Hub Campfire




thumbs up was thinking the same thing!


----------



## TVCJohn

Got a buddy and his cuz's that go to Brace Lake out of Nakina every couple of years. Supposed to be the cat's meow. He says you get sick of catching fish. He and his cuz's are going again in June. He is trying to get me to tag along.

http://www.bracelakeoutfitters.com/


This is another place that fly's out of Nakina.

http://www.metalakelodgefishing.com/Meta_Lake_Lodge/Welcome.html


----------



## 88luneke

Friends of mine go to Buck's Cabins out of Hornpayne. The amount of fish isn't fair lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dafalls

Have been going to H&C Family Lodge south of White River for 10 years now. It is a great place with plenty of lakes to choose from. This year we are looking for a change and want to do a fly in. Have been to Esnagi before.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishlogic

Probably best to first know where you friend is coming from. There is no point heading far east across Ontario to Hornepayne if you're closer to Thunder Bay. Also, do you want an outpost or a fly-to lodge? Big difference there as well.

If you plan on passing through Sault Ste. Marie, I'd definitely look at flying out of White River, Hornepayne or Nakina.

Plenty of excellent options. Brace, Meta, Ara, Esnagami, Kag, Nagagami, Kaby, Buck/Granite Hill, Esnagi all have popular fly-in lodges on them. Plenty of more if you're looking for an outpost.


----------



## [email protected]

Hearst Air in Hearst ont. Great folks n great lakes!! Check out website hearstair.com. Have fun. Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FIJI

Been going to Kaby Kabins for almost 30 years.

Check out our several threads here


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHorDie

FIJI said:


> Been going to Kaby Kabins for almost 30 years.
> 
> Check out our several threads here
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


im heading to Kaby Kabins the week of June 3rd for the first time, cant wait!


----------



## hogeye_chaser

Esnagami lodge is top notch.. Me and my dad went last year.. My first time up there and what riot it was.. He goes every year. Him and his buddies are headed up next month .. Eric and his crew are great up there.. Beautiful lodge and a phenomenal lake with brook trout trips available .. Number 1 in my book.. Esnagami wilderness lodge .. They also have a great trophy program .. Check it out. You fly out of nakina.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

http://www.fishreindeerlake.com/fishtails/?page_id=2

I went up here with my step dad and a group of his friends (I got invited because someone backed out, I was only 13 yrs old) back in 1996 when it was Ganglers lake lodge in Northern Saskatchewan. It was changed to Lindbergs lake lodge when Brian Simms bought it in 1997. The place completely spoiled me for the rest of my fishing life. Pulling big walleye up one after another, mid 30's to mid 40's pike were the norm. Giant lake trout and grayling were also common. It was also completely catch and release other than your shore lunch. I wish all outfitters had that policy but that's just my opinion. The quality of the fishing is more important to me than what I take home.

http://www.ganglers.com/
Ganglers now works out of the North Seal River in Northern Manitoba. I had heard a few years back that commercial fishing ruined Reindeer Lake but I don't know if there is much truth to that. The website posted at the top doesn't give any booking info and last appeared to have been updated in 2010. It's a pretty pricy trip, one that I can't currently afford but I'll be back there someday. Until then I have been going to Esnagi Lake. The walleye fishing is decent but the pike have been nothing to brag about. You'll catch mostly hammer handles and a couple mid 30's if youre lucky. I sure wish catch and release was input on Esnagi Lake.


----------



## KlotzLakeCamp

We would love to have you. All recommendations I've seen are worthy also. I agree that you would be better off not doing a fly in just in case the fishing isn't great. If you do a drive-in, you have the chance to fish other lakes as well. 

If you're taking your girlfriend, I would definitely recommend a cabin. We offer cozy cabins, wi-fi service, and VERY CLEAN accommodations. Nothing would be worse than taking her someplace filthy. 

You're welcomed to check out our website (www.klotzlakecamp.com). There are also lots of other outfitters not mentioned here - above Lake Superior. Check out the Greenstone area. It's an easy-all paved drive to this area. We're 6.5 hours from Sault Ste. Marie. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## hoppy63

AWONAKINA.COM. no need to worry about the fishing being bad here. Went to kap two years ago, could catch 100 eyes a day if you wanted. Mostly smaller.....14-18 inch range, but tons of fun and good eats. Don't know age of son, but pretty easy fishing too. Just 1/4 oz jig head and a twister tail! Good luck....let us know what you decide and how it went! I'm sure with minimal research you can't go wrong


----------

